# 29 Gallon lighting...



## b_rob (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm getting a 29 gallon from a friend, it just has the single strip light in the hood. I don't know what the standard wattage is or anything but I presume it won't be enough. What are my options? Do they make 29 gallon hoods w/ 2 lights? Also I'm planning on a lightly salted brackish tank, so from what I understand most plants I can use do ok with low light anyways, but I would like to use cambomba which I believe needs a decent bit of light. Thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Higher light plants do not tolerate a brackish system.


----------

